# Montgomery County and Tippecanoe county.



## klown1974 (Apr 26, 2014)

Any luck in Montgomery or Tippecanoe county?


----------



## klown1974 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have been finding very small yellow shrooms they are every where in the woods I hunt in Montgomery county...I am hoping to find some blacks and grays very soon as the yellow ones are so small and I found over 100 I know and they are really very good! But I want the blk and grays for the great meal size shrooms! Any one else finding in the areas PLEASE REPLY so that all the hunters in our area can stay on top on the shrooms this season!


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Trying to remember how to upload photos. It's been a year


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)




----------

